# Found Labrador Near A Nottingham Campsite



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Maybe a long shot, but a 3yr old chocolate labrador has been found near a Nottingham campsite, for more details please see here:

http://www.lostlabs.com/ftopicp-496.html#496

You may have spoken to someone who has lost their lab, it's worth remembering this chocolate boy is currently looking for his owner.

Thanks everyone

Julie


----------

